# Newest pictures of our little girl!



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

She’s 3wks and 2days old. I’m still not really sure what color to call her....mismark maybe? Doesn’t really matter cause she’s too cute!


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

So cute! Puppy breath is so great! Who doesn’t love puppy breath?!!


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I have to wait til the end of June for puppy breath 😭


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Aawww - adorable - thanks for my puppy fix.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

What color would you ladies call her?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Teddy’s mom said:


> So cute! Puppy breath is so great! Who doesn’t love puppy breath?!!


I hate puppy breath!! It makes me ill. 😂 

But I loooooove puppy pics.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Never liked the term mismark. If you ask me she is a lovely abstract puppy.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I don’t like the term either. I prefer splash, bc they have a splash of color lol but I figured no one would understand it.


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

She looks like my guy, a black with a white blaze, I also like the term abstract. This is actually a marking that occurs in many breeds and I think it adds to the cuteness!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

He’s handsome! The thing that had me so curious is because on her back neck and a bit by her eyebrows she has brown. I’ve seen the white chests and have always loved it. I’m so curious to see how her coloring develops. The brown started really small and each week it gets more visible and in more areas, so she’ll be fun to watch as she grows


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

poodlelove01 said:


> She looks like my guy, a black with a white blaze, I also like the term abstract. This is actually a marking that occurs in many breeds and I think it adds to the cuteness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is he a mini or standard? I love his cut! I usually never did poodle clips on mine but he's very handsome with his! looks very elegant! I'm thinking I may have to try some with out new girl. I never expected to love poodles until my Gia came along, they were never on my radar before. After her my love was undeniable and it took me years now but I've grown to respect and love the clips too. she was so small though I always just did the little puppy cuts.


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Willy is a mini, though he’s oversized at about 15 1/2 inches and 19.5 pounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








I got him clipped like this last time because the bracelets were driving me nuts and kept catching seed pods. I like them but I don’t have the patience to keep brushing them out. I think this picture gives you a better reference for his size, but doesn’t show his white. I can’t wait to see how your puppy turns out!


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I’m still so curious where she’ll end up sizing wise. Both parents are toy, so we know she’ll be a toy. But Her dad is 4lb and mom is 7-8lb. So it’ll be exciting to see if she takes after mom or dad or in between!


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Whoiscoconut said:


> She’s 3wks and 2days old. I’m still not really sure what color to call her....mismark maybe? Doesn’t really matter cause she’s too cute!
> View attachment 466877
> View attachment 466878
> View attachment 466879
> ...


Adorable! 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

You must be so excited! My Gracie has a white blaze too. Here she is at a couple days old and now. None of the white faded, it’s the same mark she had at birth, although I understand sometimes it goes away.
I don’t like the term mismark wither. It seems many of the terms that are outside the standard have derogatory connotations. “Bad black” is another one.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

Carolinek said:


> You must be so excited! My Gracie has a white blaze too. Here she is at a couple days old and now. None of the white faded, it’s the same mark she had at birth, although I understand sometimes it goes away.
> I don’t like the term mismark wither. It seems many of the terms that are outside the standard have derogatory connotations. “Bad black” is another one.


the thing that makes me curious is her brown, she had some on her after a week and it’s growing now! I loved the brown and it’s part of our reasoning on picking her. I’ve just never seen a black and brown poodle. The white I love too but that wasn’t present until these pics. I’m glad it’s there though! I love the splash!


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I know she’s purebred but I’m so curious to see how she develops!


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

She got weighed today


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I don’t really care teen. Bad black, abstract, I like using splash. Splash of color. No matter how she grows and how she turns out this is my baby now!


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I wanna watch it all! The black and brown the white chest, all of it!


----------



## Bable (Jan 19, 2020)

Aww, sweet! Sable has the same white chest, too. The term "mismark" sounds invalidating, almost hurtful to hear it. How about "Star", or "Blaze"? Oooorrrr....."Regina", it's old Egyptian for Queen!(if you look it up, it's accredited to Latin, but it's much older than that!)


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

I have a small list I slowly add to with a few names I really like so far. I won’t 100% decide until she’s here though.


----------

